# So Tempted to Switch



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I am running quite a succesful mobile car valeting business just now, but I am so tempted to make the switch to waterless valeting instead of traditional valeting as I like the whole "environmentally friendly" fact.

The only thing that worries me is does the whole waterless valeting have a bad reputation among car enthusiasts ?

Do too many people wrongly think that it damages / scratches the car ?


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally am not a big fan of waterless washes but I do enjoy rinseless washes. I use Optimum No Rinse for about 95% of my details. 2 bucketes filled with 3 gallons of water will wash a car and can be done without getting water all over.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

You have to use the right waterless product. I used one that was terrible, then recently started using one from Chemical Guys and its great. 

I like ONR as well.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys.

I have already found a Waterless Product I am very happy with and I use it all the time on my black car ( have done for a year or so ) and I am very happy with it.

But my question was "is there too many people who *wrongly* think it causes extra damage and does it have too much of a bad reputation to make it a viable business"

I love the stuff I use, but I am unsure if I should switch my valeting business to waterless only due to the reasons above ?

By the way, I use Ultimate from Go Waterless - great stuff - although I am currently very very tempted to buy the new Autoglym Waterless Detailer just to see what its like !


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I use the same product for my valeting. Its good stuff.

Im finding it really hard to get a good customer base going due to the stigma attached to waterless ie scratching. Its getting there though. 

If your running a successful business already then I would start offering it to customers as an alternative. When you turn up for a job just ask them if they fancy trying a new waterless product with 10% discount as an introductory first waterless wash, or something along those lines.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd start offering it to customers, show them on your car/van first maybe so they can see what it does/doesn't do, I'm not keen on the waterless/no rinse products yet purely because I work with polymers.


----------

